# Opinion on some other cover art



## Telcontar (Jan 11, 2012)

I have an artist working up something impressive for the main story I'll be publishing. For the short story, though, I decided to just do it myself - the story will be free, and it's pretty short. 

However, that doesn't mean I want a cover so laughable it'll scare away readers even with the pricetag of donut. So I want your opinion - mostly on the image and whether it is serviceable enough, but if you have suggestions on a better typeface I'd love to hear that too. I'm not crazy about the lettering.

Here is my cover:


----------



## sashamerideth (Jan 11, 2012)

It really does nothing for me. I don't know what the image in the middle is supposed to be, the same goes for the background.

The font can stay or go, but I think the title should be more prevalent.

Sent from my Blade using Forum Runner


----------



## hppavmx704 (Jan 11, 2012)

I agree with Sash. The image in the middle is confusing, I'm going to say it is a space ship entering hyperspace? The typeface is fine, but I think that the title could use something to make it stand out a little more. Maybe a different shade of red, something brighter perhaps. The background could use a little work also. If it is a ship going into hyperspace maybe some more stars. 

The whole thing might be fixed with just the image having more detail. Something so the readers can tell what it is.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jan 11, 2012)

Hmmm, 
I'm confused it this suposed to recall human anatomy class (skull) Or is it supposed to be a space ship?


----------



## Telcontar (Jan 11, 2012)

The Blue Lotus said:


> Hmmm,
> I'm confused it this suposed to recall human anatomy class (skull) Or is it supposed to be a space ship?



Shew, at least that part is somewhat visible - it's both. The story is about a haunted space ship, and the concept was to have a spooky-looking ship where the engines look like a skull. Basically, I never wanted to do anything but provide concept art to a real artist. Paying for a cover for a free short story just isn't in the cards, sadly. Hopefully down the road I can afford to have it redone by someone with some actual talent. 

More prominent title, that's probably a good idea Sasha. Take the eye a little off my crappy image. I can do some simple styling on the title to make it look less amateurish, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Jan 11, 2012)

It's not particularly scary to me; it needs way more detail. The text placement could be better too, and I'd spend some time choosing better colours for it.

You'd probably be better off with a plain background, a sci-fi style font, and perhaps a simple silhouette or symbol that's relevant to the story. If you really want to express the identity of the piece with more descriptive artwork, you really need to go the whole hog, and I'm afraid that this isn't nearly there.


----------



## Telcontar (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, I was afraid of that. I thought I could execute the concept well enough to at least pass muster, but maybe I would be better off going for just the title and a neutral graphic. Thanks for the reality check, guys.

Johnny, any suggestions for a Sci-Fi font? I was looking through a bunch and saw nothing that caught my eye.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Jan 11, 2012)

If you want to convey a sense of spookiness, something quite minimal. As far as I know, these are available for both commercial and non-commercial use:

Venus Rising Font | dafont.com
Neuropol X Font | dafont.com

(I especially like the Venus Rising one. It makes me think of Alien, but without the stylised 'I'). Can I ask what software you are using? I was going to make some more suggestions, but it really depends on the capabilities of the graphics editor.


----------



## Telcontar (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm using GIMP. I also like the Venus Rising - it is exactly the sort of thing I was _trying_ to find at first, but couldn't. Simple and monolithic.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Jan 11, 2012)

You should mess around with layer styles (not sure what they're called in GIMP) to try and get elements to blend in well. Do you mind me asking what your story is about, other than a haunted spaceship? It might help us make suggestions.


----------



## Telcontar (Jan 11, 2012)

Ask, heck. I'll put the thing up in the showcase. Though if I can't do my little pet concept, I'll probably just be going ultra simple. Maybe a fairy faint blurred-out skull in the blackness of space, or something. Or maybe, for now, no real image at all...


----------



## Devor (Jan 11, 2012)

Maybe if you tried looking for stock photos of a steam valve and see if you can play with the borders to look like a skull, then set it above a space background.


----------



## Ketsuki (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't know if this is helpful to you at all but this is one way that works for me: just play with ideas and explore the software's capabilities. Funnily enough this is an area I know a fair bit about as I've been studying graphic design for a few years now. By all means please feel free to ask me questions about typefaces and composition and all that jazz and I'd be more than happy to help out :3

I've had to learn Photoshop for Uni but I've also dabbled in GIMP too so I know that similiar techniques can be achieved in both programs if you're willing to spend a bit of time just tinkering with things. 

Have you looked at any tutorials before? I've seen a few that offer to teach you tips to make very cool looking work without knowing the ins-and-outs


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jan 11, 2012)

Tel,

 Give me a week I'll see what I can come up with using the concept you were shooting for. 
Creepy spaceship, engine eyes, space, am I missing anything? IF you end up likeing it feel free to have your guy finish it off.


----------



## Telcontar (Jan 12, 2012)

I'd love for you to take a crack at it! I certainly can't do it justice. 

Yeah, you've pretty much got it. What I managed to create was a good concept, I still think. That basic look, but more sinister, hopefully... I look forward to seeing your work.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jan 12, 2012)

Telcontar said:


> I'd love for you to take a crack at it! I certainly can't do it justice.
> 
> Yeah, you've pretty much got it. What I managed to create was a good concept, I still think. That basic look, but more sinister, hopefully... I look forward to seeing your work.



Here is something I was playing with, not sure if it is along the lines of what you want. Feel free to have your friend mess with the layers and what not.

If you want the stock pics I used PM me your email addy. I'll send them along.


----------



## xerolee (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah have to agree, not so great. There are a lot of freelancer websites that you can put a job up for, and they then bid on it, most bids are considerably affordable, probably $30 at most. Sounds your best bet.

Freelancer.co.uk - Hire Freelancers & Find Freelance Jobs Online


----------



## grahamguitarman (Jan 12, 2012)

*something like this?*

Is this roughly what you had in mind?

Bear in mind this is just a 20 minute sketch with a qick and simple background photoshopped in for speed.  done properly I'd straighten up the drawing and add more detail 







all the best 

Graham Hanks


----------



## Telcontar (Jan 12, 2012)

@Blue Lotus: The colors are beautiful, but I'm afraid I don't really know what I'm looking at. My guess is the center of the light cloud is a skull, and the image in the corner is a ship. If so, then it could look great were it sharper - however, not quite what I had in mind. 

@graham: Great looking concept, but a little too overt for me. I'm looking for a much more subtle effect.

Sorry to be so picky, guys, and thank you for trying. I always have such strong ideas for my covers and no ability to make them myself. I think I need to work on letting the artist take a bit more license...


----------



## grahamguitarman (Jan 12, 2012)

Thats not a problem - the whole point of doing a quick sketch is it gives a starting point to work from.  Now that I know that this is too 'overt' I can make it more subtle.  This is the way that professional illustration works anyway


----------



## Graham Irwin (Jan 12, 2012)

graham, i really like your sketch!


----------



## grahamguitarman (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Graham 

Another version, bit more moody and less overt (I hope) again just a sketch


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jan 12, 2012)

Like I sid I just tossed it together using some pics that I happened to have on my PC. 

The nebula pic from a Hubble mission, a space ship from I have no idea where, and a flaming skull left over from when my sister was looking for some Tee shirt art work to freak out her Cheer coach with.

I was not sure if you wanted a softer focus or something a bit more harsh so I went soft. 

If you like any of the layers I will gladly email you the stock pic. Just let me know which one.


Gra, That is cool! I wish I had talent like that. *turning green*


----------



## Jess A (Jan 13, 2012)

Move the image down a bit. It's too close to the top font and clashes.

The font is kind of blech - I can't currently offer a better solution, but I am sure somebody else can.

Even the red is a bit...meh. It doesn't have a very professional look about it at all. However! I like the simplicity and think you should certainly maintain that.


----------



## Telcontar (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow, Graham. You have got some serious skills. That is MUCH more what I had in mind. I would be honored to have that as my cover.


----------



## grahamguitarman (Jan 13, 2012)

Telcontar said:


> Wow, Graham. You have got some serious skills. That is MUCH more what I had in mind. I would be honored to have that as my cover.



I'll get it tidied up and more professionally finished over the weekend then


----------



## grahamguitarman (Jan 13, 2012)

*Finished (I think)*

Ok here is the completed artwork, I have to say that Spaceships are much easier than fantasy art LOL


----------



## Devor (Jan 13, 2012)

grahamguitarman said:


> Ok here is the completed artwork, I have to say that Spaceships are much easier than fantasy art LOL
> 
> View attachment 356



I'd take a look at a story with that cover.  Nicely done.


----------



## Telcontar (Jan 13, 2012)

Incredible. Thank you, Graham! I'll have you in mind for future covers, and you can bet I'll spread your name far and wide as a wonderful artist - provided that's what you want. 

Hm. Apparently posting bad art in these forums attracts good artists... must remember this...

Edit: Also, was able to change the one window to a matching blue color in GIMP.

Edit2: Cover with lettering is now up in a new blog post. Tell me what you think _now._


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Jan 14, 2012)

Telcontar: You have larger gaps between the text and the vertical edges of the cover than you do between the text and the horizontal edges. It'd look a lot more professional if the space was equal all round. I also think the text would look better a little darker.


----------



## grahamguitarman (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks good, only reason I didn't change the back window was because of all the greenish reflections from it.  
One thing I'm a little unsure about is the positioning of the spaceship on the page.  Could have been a little lower, but it was hard judging the position without the text.  but thats not a killer 

Edit: or the text slightly higher?


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Jan 14, 2012)

> Edit: or the text slightly higher?



That's what I was getting at, but perhaps the story title text should be a little smaller as well. It'd definitely balance the artwork out a bit.


----------



## Telcontar (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi folks. Thought I'd show off yet another eBook cover here - this is the one for the Swordsman of Carn Nebeth. I'm very happy with it. 







Letting is currently just a placeholder, but I imagine it'll end up something like that. I love hand-drawn covers! Or rather, hand-painted in this case.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jan 22, 2012)

I love the art, where did it come from? And yeah, the lettering was my only complaint -- the author name should have a drop shadow or border or something. The title font, too, is one of those that looks... When I see that font, I think, "Oh, _that_ font." Even though I don't know what its name is. ;-)


----------



## Telcontar (Jan 22, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> I love the art, where did it come from? And yeah, the lettering was my only complaint -- the author name should have a drop shadow or border or something. The title font, too, is one of those that looks... When I see that font, I think, "Oh, _that_ font." Even though I don't know what its name is. ;-)



Heh heh - it's called Lucida. I'm sorry to say that element will probably remain.  I rather like the font myself.

The art is a painting by an acquaintance of mine, an artist who used to be a professional illustrator. It was a lucky break for me that he felt like doing some painting when he heard about my need for a cover. I hope I can get him to do more!


----------



## grahamguitarman (Jan 23, 2012)

nice cover   makes a nice change from the hyper-realist stuff you normally see


----------



## Telcontar (Jan 23, 2012)

Very much. Like I said, I prefer hand-drawn and hand-painted, which was why it was such a pleasure to have you offer your work as well Graham. I hope that I'll be able to hire you in truth in the future, because I'd like to keep up the habit of getting real artists to do my covers.

Oh, and Ben - you have been saved from Lucida. I found a nice little font on a free 'fantasy fonts' site that I've switched to.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jan 24, 2012)

Hee hee! Is it Fairy Dust? That's what I used for the titles on "The Demons of LashtÃ«". And then I started noticing it everywhere. ;-)


----------



## Telcontar (Jan 24, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> Hee hee! Is it Fairy Dust? That's what I used for the titles on "The Demons of LashtÃ«". And then I started noticing it everywhere. ;-)



Nope! I downloaded that one too, though. It's one called Black Adder II. Doesn't look at all like it sounds.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jan 24, 2012)

Haha, that's the font they used for the titles in the Black Adder TV series (or at least for series 2, hence why it's called Black Adder II).


----------

